# matar encara una dona



## gvergara

Hola:

No arribo a comprendre el sentit de _encara_ en aquesta oració. No es pot traduir com _aún _o _todavía_, oi que no... a menys que es pugui desprendre de les paraules de la dona que en aquell temps les autoritats només detenien i mataven homes. Una altra possibilitat que he considerat és traduir-la com _una más_ (_Je voudrais *encore *une bière=> M'agradaria una altra cervesa_), com en francès, però, pel que sé, _encara_ mai no és utilitzat amb aquest significat, i tampoc no té gaire sentit en la frase que proposo. 

Context: Una dona renya unes autoritats que han ordenat matar uns presoners de guerra, entre els quals es comptava el seu marit.
_-I a mi, ¿què em queda ara? ¿Com em deixeu a mi? M'havíeu de matar amb ell, al seu costat... ¿Per què m'heu deixat sola? ¿No us atreviu *encara* a matar una dona?_
*De "Pa negre" D'Emili Teixidor*

Moltes gràcies per endavant, 
Gonçal (*Corregiu tots els meus errors, si su plau *)


----------



## Lurrezko

Jo entenc el sentit de l'*aún* espanyol: _No us atreviu encara a matar una dona?_ (de moment només maten homes)

Jo tenia un amic que feia servir *encara *en el sentit francès que proposes, i creu-me que sonava estranyíssim.


----------



## betulina

Sí, jo també ho entenc com en Lurrezko, amb el sentit d'_aún_: "encara no us atreviu a matar una dona"? "Encara" va més relacionat amb "atreviu" que amb "matar", aquí.


----------



## gvergara

Hola:

Aprofito també d'aquest altre fil que vaig obrir fa molt de temps... Avui he trobat dues oracions en què no puc comprendre ben bé el significat/sentit de la paraula _encara_... Podríeu explicar-m'ho, si us plau? L'he trobada en dues conversacions diferents:

Situació 1: Un home intenta convèncer un amic seu que s'inscrigui en un lloc web per trobar parella. L'amic no sembla gaire convençut, tot i que finalment accedeix i diu: "_Mira, doncs *encara *et faré cas._" (En aquest cas, a Xile hi fem servir la paraula *igual *per expressar manca de convenciment... és el mateix aquí?)

Situació 2: Dues dones discuteixen sobre quines són les coses més importants quan va de conèixer nois per establir relacions sentimentals. Malauradament, elles no es posen mai d'acord sobre cap dels criteris discutits. Finalment, una diu a l'altra: "_Bé, saps què et dic, Mariona? Miram més fotografies, que, si no, *encara *mos discutirem._"(Aquí no sé gens què pot significar) 

Gràcies per endavant,

Gonzal·lo


----------



## Elxenc

Hola i bon dia:

Totes dues tenen el mateix significat. Ací venen a tenir un altre sentit sense canviar de significat. El encara es podria substituir per "malgrat que jo no voldria" ( "a pesar de "crec que és admès, però seria de l'anomenat català light), o bé n'és el resultat d'una el·lipsis:  "_Mira, doncs *encara *(que jo no estic convençut; que aquestes coses no me n'agraden; etc.) et faré cas._

_Salutacions_


----------



## gvergara

Elxenc said:


> Hola i bon dia:
> 
> Totes dues tenen el mateix significat. Ací venen a tenir un altre sentit sense canviar de significat. El encara es podria substituir per "malgrat que jo no voldria" ( "a pesar de "crec que és admès, però seria de l'anomenat català light), o bé n'és el resultat d'una el·lipsis:  "_Mira, doncs *encara *(que jo no estic convençut; que aquestes coses no me n'agraden; etc.) et faré cas._
> 
> _Salutacions_


Gràcies, Elxenc.


----------



## gvergara

Una altra sobre aquesta paraula... No reeixo a comprendre el matís que el parlant vol donar al que està dient. Contexte: Un home li explica a la seva dona sobre la seva vida sexual abans de casar-se amb ella. Ell és homosexual i li explica que són molt poques les vegades que ell ha estat amb dones. Creieu que hi ha alguna traducció apropiada en castellà?

_Fidel, doncs, a aquesta manera de ser meva, una mica convencional, no t'ho nego, vaig veure'm pràcticament obligat a cedir a les instàncies de l'Aurora. És a dir, instàncies potser no és ben bé el nom apropiat. Però, sigui com sigui, tota la iniciativa va partir d'ella. Sempre que he tingut a veure amb una dona, la iniciativa ha partit d'ella, llevat d'una excepció, i *encara*...
- Et refereixes a mi?
Li somric en la fosca, tot i que sé que no em pot veure. 
- Sí.
- I per què dius "encara"?
- No ho sé. Perquè si no m'haguéssis estimulat, potser m'hauria costat més de decidir-me. Ja en parlarem. No et pensis que et vulgui comparar amb aquestes altres, com l'Aurora._
*De "Un amor fora ciutat" de Manuel de Pedrolo*

Gràcies per endavant,

Gonzal·lo


----------



## Doraemon-

Deixa la frase a mitges, i fa servir la paraula (com després explica) com una insinuació de que fins i tot en aquest cas, part de la iniciativa va venir d'ella.
La frase podria haver-la acabat amb alguna cosa com "_Sempre que he tingut a veure amb una dona, la iniciativa ha partit d'ella, llevat d'una excepció, i encara en aquest cas em van haver d'estimular" _

_encara:
*2 *1 adv. [LC] Denota que una cosa té lloc malgrat els obstacles que s’hi oposen. Hi ha guanyat més que no podia esperar, i encara el planys. Ha obtingut tal cosa i tal altra; i, encara, tal altra. Ell és això i allò; i, encara, allò altre. Tu encara ets més ric que ell. _


----------

